# Show me your face!!!



## iberfoptic

As the Topic states please share a pic or 2 of your favourite watch face

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BarracksSi

I've pretty much settled on this one for day-to-day use. 

I used the Simple face (the one with sticks for hour markers) most often for the first year or so, then noticed that I misread the time a couple times, especially if I was glancing quickly. Nearly missed our movie at the mall once, too. The same thing happens with my regular watches that have only stick markers, so it's more my fault than the watch's.

The cool thing about the Utility face is, I can experiment with just hour pips, or 12-3-6-9, or all twelve Arabic numerals, while leaving everything else exactly the same, so I can find out which dial configuration is easiest for me to use.

I sometimes use some photos for backgrounds (I've got a couple dozen Star Wars-themed backgrounds, too), and I like the Astronomy face a lot, too (including the trick where you can see both the Earth and Moon onscreen simultaneously!).

Kind of a boring answer, but odds are, this is what you'd find on my wrist.


----------



## BarracksSi

Some more of my non-standard ones --


----------



## timah083

My current face:










Some of the faces I used in the last few months before my last spartan race:


















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Lilbrief35

Lol unique thread this is


----------



## BarracksSi

Might as well post some more.

This one is a Moser Swiss Alp, a hand-wind that Moser made in direct response to the AW:
http://www.h-moser.com/en/collection/5324-0201-swiss-alp-watch-smallseconds


















Some others:


----------



## BarracksSi

Quick note:

I made nearly all my AW backgrounds in the regular Photos app on iOS. Although you can make them on the watch itself, Photos lets you reposition them more freely when cropping them to fit.

*** There's a trick to crop at the right size. Choose your image, then Edit, then tap the Crop tool. The preset aspect ratios are mostly landscape, but you'll want a portrait-like crop - so adjust the crop border to a portrait-ish orientation _first,_ then you can select a portrait-oriented preset. For the AW, you'll want a 4:5 aspect ratio (not 5:4).

You won't need to set the width-by-height pixels exactly, either, because the AW will resample the image to fit anyway. As long as the image width:height is 4:5, it'll fit the screen cleanly.


----------



## DougFNJ

I like that face with the insides. I have that from ifixit for my iPhone.

Here's the ones I use often:










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## scarrz

cool faces!


----------



## JuanPablo046

Is there any app to design faces?


----------



## utzelu

JuanPablo046 said:


> Is there any app to design faces?


Not as I know of. Apple is still keeping the watch face customization closed for the consumers. It is unlikely they will change their mind in the future. Unfortunately...


----------



## edhchoe




----------



## alitaher2009




----------



## BarracksSi

Two notable ones on my Series 4 -

Nearly-daily is this Infograph Analog arrangement:









And this Kaleidoscope face came out great. The source image is the targeting computer from Star Wars:


----------



## jalquiza

Dilemma of choices


----------

